# Lighting up my Motorhome spaces with LED�s



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*Lighting up my Motorhome spaces with LED’s*

Rv Friends,
Let me share with you how I lit my motorhome with LED’s.
Inside, Outside, Everywhere. What a job !! But, boy was it worth it !!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypHJNSnWC8U[/ame]

See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! amazing job, really appreciable. Thanks for sharing. If you have faced RV Roof leakage then RV Liquid Roof Coating is the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly.


----------

